# My Old Zenith



## zzrguy (Nov 27, 2008)

ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT CARBS 

THE DEALER STATED HE NEED A NUMBER OFF THE CARB TAG BUT THERE IS NO TAG :argh: IT IS A ZENITH OF A 72 MF 20 IND WITH A MF 32 LOADER 


ANYONE ANYONE:smoking:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

See if you can find what you need here.

http://www.ytmag.com/cgi-bin/store/...&md=TO20&cat=Fuel System / Air Intake&r=mcats


----------

